# BODHI GCxA11 and TCVG SoaS



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 12, 2012)

I like to pre trim before harvest...today is end of week 9.

BODHI






TCVG


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 12, 2012)

Lookin good Fa$t....   is the GC = green crack?  Hows that SoaS?  looks like shes a good yielder...


----------



## kaotik (Sep 12, 2012)

was wondering the same.. but always interested in anything a11/a13   

both look great man, enjoy


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking real nice Fa$t :aok:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 13, 2012)

the BODHI is, i believe, green crack. they're tester seeds from another site.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 15, 2012)

Like a pro!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 19, 2012)

day 70...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

yummy....well done my friend...be sure throw that pic in for BPOTM


take care and be safe
:48:


----------

